# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Pons astrocytoom

## Wendy_w

Ik had een vraagje over astrocytomen. Een 15 jaar geleden is die bij mij vastgesteld in de pons (bij de kleine hersenen). Na 15 jaar ben ik terug gegaan naar de neuroloog omdat ik veel last heb van hoofdpijn. Omdat de MRI foto's van 15 jaar geleden niet meer aanwezig zijn kan er dus niet gekeken worden of er veranderingen zijn opgetreden.
Zijn er leden die ervaring hebben met astrocytomen (laaggradige tumor in de hersenen)?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo WendyW,
Jammer dat je geen reactie hebt gehad  :Frown: 
Ik kon ook geen ervaringen vinden, maar heb wel een artikel over hersentumorn geplaats zie hier.
Sterkte!
Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

